
My company is post-revenue. - astrec
http://jessicamah.com/blog/?p=953
======
cperciva
Is the phrase "post-revenue" standard? This is the first time I've seen it (as
far as I can recall, at least), and it seems wrong -- my first thought was
that "post-revenue" meant "we used to have revenue, but not any more".

~~~
astrec
I've heard it a quite few times and it's always struck me as an odd turn of
phrase, but

    
    
      Pre revenue: before revenue.
      Post revenue: after [first] revenue.
    

probably makes sense in start up schema. I don't love it though.

------
sgrove
Jessica Mah seems like a very talented individual - certainly very
entrepreneurial (though she doesn't like the term for whatever reason). This
may be the first of her startups to post any revenue, but it's a huge step.

All the best of luck, and hopefully you'll be "post-profit" soon!

------
gizmo
Fonts look horrible with FF on Windows, but fine on safari. It's probably
because you're messing with the letter spacing.

